# B6 Air Lift Update 1/17/11



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got an email from Brian at Air Lift with updates of the Audi. They put the air management in!!
I asked them to just rough mount it in the trunk to a board and i am going to do a complete custom install when i get it back. Notice it uses the NEW management system!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

oohh, AutoPilot v2... nice :thumbup:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

any speculation as to when a pre order might be happening on these struts? I know that they are supposed to be released in march, but I just want to make sure I am at the top of the list so i can get in on the first shipment of these. If i have to go to another SoWo without air I'm going to be heartbroken


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

1lojet1281 said:


> any speculation as to when a pre order might be happening on these struts? I know that they are supposed to be released in march, but I just want to make sure I am at the top of the list so i can get in on the first shipment of these. If i have to go to another SoWo without air I'm going to be heartbroken


HAHA I hear ya! I was getting it done before show season! Maybe one of the guys at Air Lift can jump on the post and let us know...........


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah, I know Brian checks here pretty often and so does Will, I was hoping one of them might have some insight... not to jack your thread, it does still seem relevant, haha.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

1lojet1281 said:


> Yeah, I know Brian checks here pretty often and so does Will, I was hoping one of them might have some insight... not to jack your thread, it does still seem relevant, haha.


No worries, it is very relevant!


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice stuff! :thumbup:  Opted out of the new compressor, or?..


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Any better pictures of the controller?


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

reynolds9000 said:


> Any better pictures of the controller?


I'll see what i can get for you. This is the first time that i have seen the new controller installed.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

i dont like the look of the controller i guess its because ive seen the old one for soooo long. but its good to change i saw it in a S.E.M.A report but i would like some details:thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

wagner17 said:


> i dont like the look of the controller i guess its because ive seen the old one for soooo long. but its good to change i saw it in a S.E.M.A report but i would like some details:thumbup:


I actually just got off the phone with Brian from Air Lift and the controller is not 100% done. So some of the cosmetics will probably change on it. It is a very cool piece.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

looking good Matt. Boy i can't wait to get these struts... :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

1lojet1281 said:


> Yeah, I know Brian checks here pretty often and so does Will, I was hoping one of them might have some insight...


No word yet, but soon!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

http://images.*************.net/Snooki%20Wah/188139/SmallThumbnail.jpg


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> No word yet, but soon!


C'mon Will, we want this stuff! :laugh:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

can not wait for the b6 stuff! getting so anxious!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Mayor McCheese said:


> can not wait for the b6 stuff! getting so anxious!


You and me both!! It is going to be a sweet kit! For those that don't believe they really TEST the kit, Brian asked my permission to take the car to South Carolina to test the handling on a race track.

What other manufacturer is going to take a 14 hour drive to test out their kit? The guys at Air Lift are awesome!!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm sure something along the lines of a pre order will come up guys. Just waiting to get some stuff finalized and we will go from there. I have been running a basic version of the new management for a month or so and am pleased. Once programming and cosmetics are finished up I will come on and talk so more about it. 

And Matt, I was just sitting in your car and shooting some pics for my blog. I will send you the write up when I get back to the office in CA.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Jesse!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

That "rough mount" in your trunk looks a lot better than a lot of the "best I could muster" builds I've seen in this forum. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Capt. Obvious said:


> That "rough mount" in your trunk looks a lot better than a lot of the "best I could muster" builds I've seen in this forum. :laugh: :thumbup:



HAHA thanks, hopefully my custom mount when i'm done looks good as well.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

hmm new controller looks interesting. Any new features?


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben from RI said:


> hmm new controller looks interesting. Any new features?


It is very cool and there are cool features, they are still writing the software for it so features are to be determined when they get closer to the release of it.
The cosmetics of it will also change slightly i'm told


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

looks intresting but im still on the fence about it. but we will see later when it comes out.


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

I pick it up next Saturday the 26th. Can't wait!!


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

mattnucci said:


> I pick it up next Saturday the 26th. Can't wait!!


Sweet! Did you get the new compressors as well? Interested in seeing those..


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

how much would be cost these setup V2 Version seperatly? looks nice.. is it the same system as the accuair system? looks nice.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

No I didn't get the new compressors, just the new management. Not sure on pricing. It will be released by the end of March.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Mr Fisher will have prices on these kits by Wednesday this week


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

^ yesssss


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Mr Fisher will have prices on these kits by Wednesday this week


Thanks for those prices dude!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

No prob brutha....and by Wednesday this week.....I meant today


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Some pics of the new sheet metal that got welded on to cover the strut tower holes.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

very nice


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

thank you very kindly!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

cant wait til the Audi stuff is finally released!!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Bag riders has a pre-order on the kits right now


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

did they finally make it lay frame????? if not how far from subframe are you


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow you cut a lot out! haha I need to cut some more of mine just want to wait until I got the money for the covers. How much did the welding and sheet metal cost if you don't mind me asking? If you don't want to post it up, pm me.


----------

